# First effort



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

First effort to turn something on a proper lathe. Not exactly rocket surgery.

Gavel set on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Gavel set on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

For when one is feeling judgmental...


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice gavel. Which is it? Brain surgery or rocket science? I've never heard of rocket surgery... :wacko:


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Looks good to me.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

WOW first try?... Not bad at all!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Great first shot, cr.. good for the second and third too!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Very good for a first try I think, keep at it.


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind comments.

I say, this wood turning is rather fun, wot? :dance3:


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

crquack said:


> Thank you all for your kind comments.
> 
> I say, this wood turning is rather fun, wot? :dance3:


And another one gets sucked into the vortex 

Okay Deb.... your time is coming


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

LOL I KNEW that was coming! 
Yes I am still searching the classifieds daily JUST IN CASE I find that deal that will justify me squeezing a lathe into my shop 
I see you have brought crquack over to the dark side.h34r:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Deb you are next.  DEB what are you waiting for.:lol:

Great looking gavel. I would date it, sign it and keep it to compare your turnings a year from now.


----------

